

VSLab: MATLAB-like visualizations for F# and Visual Studio - profquail
http://vslab.codeplex.com/Wikipage

======
yread
> Moreover, since F# is a compiled language, the final code can be compiled as
> a standalone application.

Matlab allows that too: <http://www.mathworks.com/products/compiler/>

~~~
rbanffy
Actually, This says nothing.

You can bundle a runtime and a bunch of source (or intermediate code) into a
single executable and call it a standalone application.

I had a BASIC compiler for my Apple II that parsed the in-memory source,
turned it into sequences of calls to the BASIC in ROM plus a small bunch of
"bridge" code and saved the resulting blob as a binary file that could be
called from the BASIC prompt. It made my programs up to 5 times faster.

If you really want a standalone app, you have to look into stuff that runs
without an OS.

